# Maracyn = cloudy water?



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I have a 5" Manny with tailrot. I have been dosing with Maracyn for 5 days now and my water is getting awefully cloudy. Is it the Maracyn? I have been doing regular water changes and tank maintenance. Just curious if anybody else has experienced this. Many thanks,

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> I have a 5" Manny with tailrot. I have been dosing with Maracyn for 5 days now and my water is getting awefully cloudy. Is it the Maracyn? I have been doing regular water changes and tank maintenance. Just curious if anybody else has experienced this. Many thanks,
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Tom


Tom,
How bad was the finrot? Usually clean water is enough to clear it up. Sometimes it takes clean water, raised temp and some salt. Rarely is finrot that bad that antibiotics are needed. Maracyn is a very mild antibiotic. 
Last time I used it I did have some problems with cloudy water. When I was done dosing I did a 50% water change and my water was fine. I believe 5 days is the max reccomended dosage. So if your water is still cloudy after the water change i would worry it is soething else.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I have a 5" Manny with tailrot. I have been dosing with Maracyn for 5 days now and my water is getting awefully cloudy. Is it the Maracyn? I have been doing regular water changes and tank maintenance. Just curious if anybody else has experienced this. Many thanks,
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Tom


Tom,
How bad was the finrot? Usually clean water is enough to clear it up. Sometimes it takes clean water, raised temp and some salt. Rarely is finrot that bad that antibiotics are needed. Maracyn is a very mild antibiotic. 
Last time I used it I did have some problems with cloudy water. When I was done dosing I did a 50% water change and my water was fine. I believe 5 days is the max reccomended dosage. So if your water is still cloudy after the water change i would worry it is soething else.
[/quote]

Tailrot was...bad. The fan portion of his tail is completely depleted. All that is remaining is his tail stub or whatever you would call that. It seems to have hampered his swimming only slightly, as it appears as though his tail isnt as efficient for movement as he is used to (obviously). I already did a 25% water change today. Would it hurt to do the 50% right now? Also, Maracyn can be repeated for another 5 day cycle per the box instructions. Is that something I should avoid? I have had someone whom I highly trust recommend Maracyn to me at a pet store (I truly believe him because his store doesnt even sell the stuff).

On a totally unrelated note, I just checked out my other tank, and my crayfish has switched up shells. At first, I thought my Pygos got abusive, but upon further review, it was just the old shell. Kinda cool if youve never seen that before.....

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Me personally would put the fish in a hospital tank, raise the temp to 84-85degrees and dose 1tbs of PREDISOLVES salt per 10gallons. I would keep up on a 30%+ water change daily (make sure that the water is preheated because drastic temp chnages can kill the fish). I know its very fustrating. Ive been in your shoes and I knew what I had to do but it was nice to hear a reassuring voice in some of the people on the site.

Tom,
btw, have you found the cause of the tailrot? stress? water conditions? shipping(stress)?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Me personally would put the fish in a hospital tank, raise the temp to 84-85degrees and dose 1tbs of PREDISOLVES salt per 10gallons. I would keep up on a 30%+ water change daily (make sure that the water is preheated because drastic temp chnages can kill the fish). I know its very fustrating. Ive been in your shoes and I knew what I had to do but it was nice to hear a reassuring voice in some of the people on the site.
> 
> Tom,
> btw, have you found the cause of the tailrot? stress? water conditions? shipping(stress)?


Hm...Im pretty sure I have the cause of the tailrot narrowed down. When I first got him (about 2 weeks ago) he was in pristine condition (props Duffman!!). Getting him into his own tank was sketchy at first, as I feared adverse water quality. As a solution, I split my tank which contained some pygos and tossed the Manny in one of the halves. For like 4 days, all he did was stare through the mesh at the other fish, hoping, praying that he would get a shot at them. Then, one day, I noticed the tailrot. I paid close attention to him previously and he was fine, so the tailrot either crept up on me or it just got full blown over the course of a day. I don't blame water quality or anything that could apply to the whole tank because the Manny was the only fish with any complications. Long story short, I suspect that it was the stress of the divided tank with other P's that the Manny obviously wasnt comfortable with.

A hospital tank isnt really an option right now. I can put him in an aerated, heated bucket and do the salt doses if that is your suggestion. Whether or not I go with the hospital tank (bucket), should I go ahead and do another water change right now? Thanks a lot Exodus, I really appreciate all your advice!

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tom,
What size tank did you have for the manny? I would remove him from the divided tank (you are correct, this is from stress) and place him back in his old tank. If water quality is an issue maybe take some of the media from your established tank? I would go ahead and increase temp, salt and do daily water changes till he starts clearing up. A few days into this he should start showing signs of regrowth of the tail.


----------

